# How To Train Your Tiel To Drink From A Waterbottle



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Tired Of Your Cockatiels Throwing Seeds, Pooping And Throwing Things In The Water Bowl And Making A Mess? I Have Trained All My Tiels To Drink From A Waterbottle It Cuts Down The Messy Waterbowl. This may sound mean but believe me its not but you take the waterbowl out of the cage don't include water bowl and waterbottle cause guess which one the tiel will drink out of? He will pick the easiest. But you take the waterbowl out and replace it with a waterbottle he will eventually get curious and check it out but keep a eye on the cockatiel cause if you don't see him drink for a day put the waterbowl back in and try again next day. Eventually they will give up and drink from the waterbottle it only took Storm 1 day to learn.
Hope This Helps As It Helped Me And So Glad Don't Have to deal with a nasty waterbowl that they like to bath in and throw see in!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep, Water bottles are the greatest. Mine use one and there water stays nice and clean.
For those that want to switch to a water bottle, just remember bottles also have to be washed and water changed daily.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep and also clean waterbottles with a bottle brush for baby bottles as thats what i do to get bacteria out cause it gets slimy within a day inside and you may not notice


----------



## pache11 (Jan 12, 2011)

What are some recommended bottles?


----------

